# Brisket



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Anybody putting brisket on sale for the fourth yet. I haven't seen anything up here yet except Lowes has Kingsford charcoal two big bags for 10 bucks.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I looked at the weekly ads for the Kroger and HEB near me and didn't see any briskets on sale, but the ads go through next Tuesday. If they are going to be on sale, it will probably be in the ads that start on July 1.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Lowes has 2 bag combo for 9.95- San Antonio


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Heb 1.97*

Just got back from Bunker Hill HEB and they had untrimmed Choice on sale for $1.97lb


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

2.97 / lb as of today here in SA- we keep getting it put to us ....


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

$5.27/lb at HEB in Bay City


Only good thing about these outrageous prices is, a year round lease with all the options is almost equal to buying beef!


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Picked up a PRIME at Costco for 3.29


----------



## adog (Nov 6, 2010)

*Randall's*

picked up two choice briskets today at Randalls in Pearland $1.69/pound


----------



## adog (Nov 6, 2010)

*lets try a pic*

attached pic....sorry about the blur, still learning to use a camera phone...


----------



## KC&C (Jun 29, 2015)

*Good Price*

Randall's has pretty good quality meat and for that price might have to check it out


----------



## tschell1219 (Feb 6, 2013)

HEB in Katy on Fry and Grand Parkway had untrimmed on sale Monday for $1.97... Small amount in coolers, but they gave others in the back. They looked much better than the untrimmed briskest they had for Memorial Day.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Brookshire Brothers has briskets for $1.77 lb limit one with $20.00 purchase.

Not a Brookshire Brothers near you, then take the ad with you to Walmart to price match it.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Again , we are screwed here in San antonio with no one to compete against heb- paid $57 for brisket last weekend .... Might just drive over to H town to hoard some briskest - like 22 lr ammo I can resale for profit ....


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

If anybody is a Costco member. I saw where they had prime briskets for $3.39/pound yesterday.


----------

